# How do you 'convert' rectangle cabinet plans to curved?



## ChaoticBliss (Mar 1, 2009)

So let me start off my saying I don't know much about DIY speaker or cabinet design so I will be buying a kit for my speaker build (not sure which one yet). I would like to do something with curved cabinets so my general question is, is there a way to convert regular rectangle cabinet plans to curve plans while maintaining internal volume, braces etc. Is there some sort of program that can be used?

Thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I dont know of any software, the easiest way to get an aproximate size is to draw a line through the middle of the curve and use that.
eg.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sadly, the only thing I can think of is an advanced modeling program like Solidworks (expensive).

Google Sketchup is free, but I'm not sure if it has detailed volume calculation features for a box.

I designed both subs I built with Solidworks and it was great for internal volume and bracing estimates. However, I had access to that at work


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Solidworks is amazing, i had a buddy at work do some calculations for me with odd ball shaped enclosures and he came back each time within a couple minutes with the panel sizes, dimensions, basically the whole nine yards, it is awesome. If you have access or know someone that does that is the way to go.:T


----------



## 707kevin (Nov 5, 2010)

Google Sketchup is free, and v8 will calculate the volume of solid shapes. (as opposed to modules made up of individual parts)

Or, if the curve is a section of a circle, then you simply have a rectangle, and two equal circle segments.

It's 7th grade math, but I can't remember any of it  

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circular_segment

so your 2d area is made up of those three values, the rectangle, and the attached circle segments. multiply that by your height and you have your volume.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

ChaoticBliss said:


> So let me start off my saying I don't know much about DIY speaker or cabinet design so I will be buying a kit for my speaker build (not sure which one yet). I would like to do something with curved cabinets so my general question is, is there a way to convert regular rectangle cabinet plans to curve plans while maintaining internal volume, braces etc. Is there some sort of program that can be used?
> 
> Thanks


Do you have any size cabinets in mind? Are you thinking bookshelves or floortstanders?

Depending on the amount of curve... it may not make much of a difference in the total volume of the cabinet.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

When you finally work out the math for the volume, have you thought about how you will make the speakers?
Laser cutter or router?


----------

